# Milk Bank and Fenugreek?



## love2mother (Jun 30, 2010)

I would like to donate some breast milk (have lots stored in my freezer) but have been told by both Denver and California milk banks they can not accept breast milk if you were using herbal supplements like Fenugreek or Lactation Blend to boost milk supply (which I was) because it's not FDA approved and the milk is primarily used for preemies. Does anyone know of any milk banks that WILL accept my milk or have personal experience with this?

Thanks in advance.
Pains me to think of discarding the milk when it could go to another baby somewhere.


----------



## luvmybaby333 (Nov 13, 2009)

I don't know of any. I see where they are coming from. A preemie doesn't need to filter anything extra through their already-struggling system. No matter how safe it may appear to be.

Have you considered Milk Share? I don't know if you were looking to receive compensation from the milk banks, but I'm sure there are plenty of mamas on Milk Share that wouldn't mind accepting breastmilk from someone who had used herbal supplements.


----------



## love2mother (Jun 30, 2010)

I do understand why they can't accept it, but would really like to find a place to donate it. What is Milk Share?


----------



## luvmybaby333 (Nov 13, 2009)

Milk Share


----------

